# "is That A Torpedo?" Small Copper Shooter Dkc



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey guys!

"Is that some kind of ............... model scale torpedo?" says my brother ...







...









I've been making this one for awhile now ... probably around 10hours worth of work. It's my 2nd mini design that i drew up on CAD and it feels and shoots well for me.
I designed this frame so my middle finger could wrap around the narrow waist and still comfortably hold it by the finger/thumb support.

The Original PFS design by DGUI is a great design and has great success, but it just didn't suit my style of shooting.

*Some basic info/material used.*

Tried a new finish - 'sand blasted' which has been blasted with aluminium oxide micron abrasives. Texture is unbelievably awesome !
I really like how it came out, i did not like polish/high grit finish on copper. Sand blasting is simple and leaves a nice consistent matte finish/texture.

*Copper Alloy* (Downside, it oxidises fast. There is already patina of my fingerprints all over the frame - looks quite cool though)

*Width* - 50mm
*Shooting gap* - 12mm
*Length* - 130mm
*thickness* - 6.34mm (1/4")

*Handles *- bleached denim epoxy laminate with blue spacers.

I've made a few changes here and there from the original design.









(I hope this photo shows the texture ... )






















































(ready for hunting ... feral tin cans )

Thanks for viewing









My Original DKC Minishooter design with PDF download - http://slingshotforu...c-mini-shooter/


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

****. That looks like a whole lot of fun.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks sweet man!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, now THAT I would love to shoot. That would be one of my EDC fo sho!!!

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

once that copper starts turning colors on you, its gonna look amazing !


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Man this thing is awesome !!!


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Danny that is SICK! The sandblasting looks great, and the oxidation will look pretty cool too! Whats this thing weigh?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Now that's pretty badA&& right there!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice work. The matte finish is a good look.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

gorgeous dude, you rock the metals like no kid i know!


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

That is with a doubt the coolest metal based SS I have ever seen! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

*without a doubt


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

*Your levels of skills are of a different dimension!!! Good for the sport to have such gifted artisans







*
*Congratulations!!...It's an awesome work*
*Q*


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

_*Seriously, dude, you got skillz!*_


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow stunning, the sand blasted metal looks great, all looks great, double thumbs up


----------



## wood'n'rubber (Jan 25, 2012)

Killer Danny! The micarta is really working out well! What a design! What a slingshot!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Man, now THAT I would love to shoot. That would be one of my EDC fo sho!!!
> 
> LGD


EDC slingshots?











> once that copper starts turning colors on you, its gonna look amazing !


Yup! after some good use, the patina is going to look awesome.



> Danny that is SICK! The sandblasting looks great, and the oxidation will look pretty cool too! Whats this thing weigh?


Weight - i have no idea .... but it's not light for sure.



> gorgeous dude, you rock the metals like no kid i know!


Thanks man











> *Your levels of skills are of a different dimension!!! Good for the sport to have such gifted artisans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your work is amazing too!











> Wow stunning, the sand blasted metal looks great, all looks great, double thumbs up


Thanks Mr.Teh ... i really like the sand blasted finish also











> Killer Danny! The micarta is really working out well! What a design! What a slingshot!!


Micarta has a nice texture and weight ... thats one of the main reasons why i make it









*Thanks everyone for the positive comments/feedback!







*


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Really love this piece too Danny. Copper is fantastic stuff and I would never have thought to use it as a SS, but there you have it. Wunnerfu, wunnerfull result!

I hadn't heard of micarta before so I just looked it up here - http://www.cartercrafts.com/micarta.htm and now I'm busting to give it a whirl. If you don't mind my asking - have you found much black magic involved in the process Danny? Seems relatively straight forward, but I'm wondering about your thoughts on it.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Really love this piece too Danny. Copper is fantastic stuff and I would never have thought to use it as a SS, but there you have it. Wunnerfu, wunnerfull result!
> 
> I hadn't heard of micarta before so I just looked it up here - http://www.cartercra...com/micarta.htm and now I'm busting to give it a whirl. If you don't mind my asking - have you found much black magic involved in the process Danny? Seems relatively straight forward, but I'm wondering about your thoughts on it.


Copper is pretty cool stuff, and it's expensive.









In matter of fact that link is the exact one i followed for my first one. It's a great tutorial and it's fun to make. If you're planning to make some make sure you soak the material in epoxy/polyester resin ... it's better to have more than having less.

A good rule of thumb is to apply 10-12ml of epoxy each layer (my general 'layer' dimension is approx 40mm x 240mm) which is enough to soak the whole layer in resin.

For a pair of scales (approx 15-16 denim layers, thickness is give or take 6-8mm) 150ml of epoxy/polyester resin should be plenty ... and make sure you have plenty of clamps









For a full frame, i wouldn't have a clue?

Hope this helps.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Brother, that is such a kick-ass bit of work. Hard to fault that, mate. Such an interesting use of materials, too. Denim and copper? Sure, copper rivets in my Levi's, but a denim and copper slingshot? BOOM, awesome.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Good looking Slingshot Danny!
Like i said, my copper is still untouched, would be glad if it came out like yours...still not sure about the finish i think i will polish it.

Really great job!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Good looking Slingshot Danny!
> Like i said, my copper is still untouched, would be glad if it came out like yours...still not sure about the finish i think i will polish it.
> 
> Really great job!
> ...




I actually went with polished originally, but it was quite slippery .. especially since it was a small frame. The abrasive blasted texture feels nice without worrying about the slippery surface.

I'm looking forward to your slingshot though!











Like Th


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Stunning !


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for that Danny. Much appreciated.

....be keen to see how your shooter looks after she's had a bit of use too. Copper ages in weird and wonderful ways.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant. Great work. Would love to see some photos down the road if you let it fully oxidize.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Just came back for another look... Just freakin awesome dude.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

way cooool so nice


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I can not say it's brilliant, because it is not, I see matte finish. lol!

It looks beautiful and fun Dany


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I just discovered this design recently and made my first rough version this morning out of multiplex and a cutting board.

Even rough like this this is instantly my favorite PFS. I mostly shoot PFS intuitive. This is the one of the only PFS I can also aim if I want. I need to know if anyone could possibly make me a blank it could be any type of metal Micarta Etc


----------

